
Saliva is more sensitive for SARS-CoV-2 detection than nasopharyngeal swabs - benchtobedside
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.16.20067835v1
======
faitswulff
Summary by Professor Akiko Iwasaki:

"A super useful new study led by @awyllie13 shows that saliva is a better
diagnostic sample for #COVID19 testing than nasopharyngeal swabs. Switching to
saliva solves problems of shortage of swabs, PPE, saves healthcare labor and
gives better sensitivity and consistency "

Summary and additional discussion here:
[https://twitter.com/VirusesImmunity/status/12530383813716623...](https://twitter.com/VirusesImmunity/status/1253038381371662337)

